# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Ide Toksike, Kadare,Qosja,Hoxha,

## benseven11

Njerëz si Kadare dhe Rugova popujt e vegjël nxjerrin në dritë një herë në pesë shekuj. Qosja do të madhërojë, jo vetëm Titon, por edhe Enver Hoxhën, që kishte vrarë disa mijëra shqiptarë, disa mijëra internuar. Do të mburret me vrasësin e shumë vetave, pa pikë emaptie: E para, ska zot që të më bëjë të shkruaj kundër Enver Hoxhës dhe e kuptoj adhurueshëm prijësin e saj Enver Hoxhën

Nuk ka asnjë dyshim se Qosja është i madh. Nuk ka asnjë dyshim se në kohën e Jugosllavisë ishte kryefjala intelektuale shqiptare, siç nuk ka asnjë dyshim se pas vitit 2000, u shndërrua në Kallëzues kryesor, pra në denoncues. Nuk ka asnjë dyshim një pjesë e veprës së tij do të lexohet edhe më vonë. Nuk ka asnjë dyshim se në çerekun e fundit të shekullit të kaluar, ka qenë ndër personazhet kryesore të Kosovës. Nuk ka asnjë dyshim se ka kontribuar më herët në emancipim kombëtar edhe me ateizëm komunist. Mirëpo në veprën e tij, kryesisht në publicistikën e tij, ka ide qosjane me vlerë të madhe, por ka edhe shumë paralogjizma qosike të shprehura në afekt. Qosike sepse ka shumë ide toksike në publicistikën e tij. Shumë gjykime subjektive dogmatike. Për Qosjen i lejoj vetes të shkruaj sepse është ndër autorët, që e kam lexuar dhe çmuar më shumë, por me senilitetin, ose për shkak të shembjes së komunizmit, braktisi edhe parimet e veta dhe u shfaq me një program të ri.

Edhe ky shkrim nuk do tiu pëlqejë shumë vetave; ata që e thërrasin baba i kombit, mund të pezmatohen, por asnjë profet nuk ka ditur të shkruajë për të gjithë, edhe pse pikërisht këtë kanë synuar, rrjedhimisht, nuk duhet pritur prej askujt. Aq më pak prej meje. Kjo sprovë është vetëm perceptim vetjak, përjetim vetjak gjatë ngritjes së Rexhep Qosjes në një iluminist shqiptar në shekullin e kaluar dhe rrëshqitjen e tij nga smira patologjike në një Kuazimodo të Victor Hugos, nga fillimi i këtij shekulli. Qosja në shumë qëndrime është ambivalent. Shumë teorema të tija mund të hidhen në fushën e doksave siç quheshin mendimet subjektive, që nuk rezistonin një shqyrtim të thellë logjik apo filozofik në kohën e Platonit. Për ta bërë të qartë gjykimin qosik, mund të ilustrohet me këtë shembull: thuhet se ka vende të Lindjes dhe Perëndimit. Të gjithë e besojmë. Nëse shikohet në një hartë, lokalizojmë edhe shtetet. Nëse shikohet Toka e rrumbullakët dhe rrotullimi i përhershëm, atëherë emërtimi Lindje dhe Perëndim është i palogjikshëm. Meqenëse Toka është e rrumbullakët dhe sillet, atëherë Lindje dhe Perëndim ka kudo. Shumë të vërteta qosike janë të kësaj natyre. Në lexim të parë, jo, në të dytin, po. Pra mendimet e tij, nuk shndërrohen në epistema, në të vërteta që i rezistojnë kohës dhe shqyrtimit, por janë shprehje mllefi, që pastaj një grup i përtyp si produkt të gatshëm pa vënë gjë në dyshim.

Dikur e kam bërë edhe unë këtë. Nëpër shkrimet e tij, nëpër deklaratat e tij, shihet se i ka mbetur besnik mendimit folklorik shqiptar dhe nga këndi pozitiv sheh vetëm trimërinë dhe sakrificën. Ky qëndrim është certifikatë e shoqërive tribale, që mburren me flijimet e huaja dhe ato idealizohen aq shumë, sa shndërrohen në mite. Sa me vdekjet e huaja identifikohen për të treguar guximin e vet të munguar. Si në këngët kreshnike. Madje edhe motivojnë sakrificën. Bëjnë përmendore për një njeri që është vrarë në ikje e sipër, por një invalid lufte e shikojnë me përbuzje, pse ka mbijetuar, pse nuk ka vdekur që ta ngrinin në qiell. Jeta aty është faj dhe himne për vdekjen, shkruajnë ata, që me vetëdije të plotë kanë refuzuar flijimin. Albert Camus kur flet për për shoqëritë postheroike në Europë, thotë se frika nga lufta, është prurje e madhe e shekulli të kaluar. Frika pra i shpëton njeriut jetën, siç i ka shpëtuar Rugovës, siç i ka shpëtuar Qosjes. Siç u ka shpëtuar miliona vetave.
 Shumë mendime qosike janë sipërfaqësor sepse me fakte rrëzohen. Ai është mirëpo shumë elokuent, retorika tij është karakteristikë e të gjitha librave, pa marrë parasysh zhanrin letrar, por gjykimet nuk kanë gjithmonë thellësinë, objektivitetin, sinqeritetin dhe përfundimin racional. Ai do ta quajë Ibrahim Rugovën tradhtar, pse ai ishte anëtar i Lidhjes Komuniste të Jugosllavisë.

Anëtar i LKJ ishte edhe Rexhep Qosja. Prania e Rugovës në LKJ bën atë tradhtar, por prania në LKJ e Qosjes, bën atë patriot. Kjo domethënë nëpërmjet paradokseve, të arrijmë tek e vërteta sipërfaqësore, formale, tek e vërteta e përkohshme. Qosja nuk pranon faj të vetin aty, edhe pse i shkroi elozhe shokut Tito, por satanizon Rugovën, edhe pse ishin koleg partiak. Konstatim qosik: Tito është i shkëlqyeshëm, por prania e tjerëve në partinë e Titos është tradhti nacionale. Ai do ta shajë Ismail Kadarenë si stalinist, edhe pse Rexhep Qosja stalinistin Enver Hoxha konsideron të adhurueshëm të vetin. Pra, Kadare qenka stalinist, por jo Qosja që adhuron kryestalinistin e Europës, Enver Hoxhën. Atë që ai i lejon vetes, tjetrit ia ndalon, ose e shpall sakrilegj, ose e përkufizon si mungesë etike. Konstatimi Qosik: Quod licet Iovi, non licet bovi! Qosja do ta quajë tradhtar Rugovën për shkak të pranisë në strukturat e shtetit ekzistues, çfarë pas leximit të dytë, rekomandon heshtur të quhet të tillë edhe dhjetëra funksionar shqiptarë të LKJ-së ose edhe Ismail Qemali, Hasan Prishtina dhe shumë të tjerë, që kanë qenë pjesëtarë të mexhlisit osman. Qosja do ta quajë Ibrahim Rugovën tradhtar, por jo Fadil Hoxhën, që bënte pjesë në elitën jugosllave, por që kishte mbrojtur Qosjen, derisa ai shkruante trimërisht, ndërkaq, të rinjtë, burgoseshin mizorisht për parullën Kosova Republikë.

A është faji i pleqërisë tek kjo diskordancë kongnitive dhe mungesë koherencë, nuk dihet, por mund thellësisht të besohet. Nëse thuhet po, atëherë shkrehet një e vërtetë qosike, por kjo e vërtetë, është e sulmueshme, rrjedhimisht e përgënjeshtrueshme. Sidoqoftë është akademiku i vetëm në Europë ateist, që përqafohet herë me popë, herë me imamë, herë magjepset me Papa Françeskon. Ky është ateisti i vetëm në botë, që falënderon klerik radikalë për kontribut kombëtar obskurantist, gjersa adhuron çmendurisht Enver Hoxhën. Enver Hoxhën, që kishte ndaluar religjionin, që kishte dëbuar zotin nga Shqipëria dhe zhbërë dhe zhdukur klerikët, që sot krekosen si gjela mbi pleh. Konstatimi qosik: Mirë ua ka bërë Enver Hoxha, por unë ju adhuroj. Qosja do të pengojë ndarjen e shtetit nga religjioni, siç është përjashtuar nga shteti në Europë dhe me propagandën, me qëndrimet e tij, do të ndihmojë depërtimin e radikalëve në pushtet. Ai do ta quajë edhe Hashim Thaçin stalinist, edhe pse ata dy, nuk kanë asgjë të përbashkët. Simpatia e madhe e Qosjes ndaj Erdoganit  edhe pse Orhan Pamuku i përkujton atij 30.000 kurdë të vrarë dhe gjenocidin armen- ndikoi në shndërrimin e gati të gjitha partive shqiptare në fraksione të AKP-së. Me një përjashtim. Qosja kur shfaqet për të thënë mendimin, është i bindur se gjithë të tjerët po gabojnë dhe ja tani del nga zyra, siç shfaqej dikur një zëdhënës nga Vatikani dhe përfundonte një çështje, një përleshje, një mospajtim, me sintagmën: Papa locuta, causa finita!, pastaj tërhiqej pa shpjegime tjera, sepse kishte folur autoriteti hyjnor!

Sedra serbe, sedra gjermane dhe mungesa e sedrës nacionale: maskarallëku shqiptar

Ai do të përpiqet të bëhet romansier si Kadare, por nuk do të mundet, edhe pse Kadare do ta ndihmojë përkthimin e tij në Francë dhe do ti shkruajë parathënien. Fakt mirëpo është se edhe në romanet e tij, narracioni ka ngjashmëri me publicistikën. Serbët do ta fshehin edhe sot racizmin e Ivo Andriqit, saqë asnjë akademik serb, nuk do të shkruajë për shovenizmin e nobelistit të tyre. Qosja do ta quajë Kadarenë racist për të penguar shpërblimin e tij me Çmimin Nobel dhe do të alarmohet kundër dy gazetarëve francez, dhe do ti qortojë ata pse propozojnë Kadarenë për Nobelin: I them Filanit, që punon si kasap dhe ka mbaruar vetëm tetë vite shkollë:Këtë vit do të fitojë Kadare Çmimin Nobel. Ai më thotë: Ishallase gazum mrena, po gazum edhe jashtë Telefonoj Fistekun, që ka mbaruar shkollën fillore dhe punon në ndërtimtari dhe i them të njëjtin mendim. Ai më përgjigjet:Oh shyqyr bre! Telefonoj Filanin, që është afarist dhe ka të mbaruar një shkollë të lartë dhe i përsëris lajmin. Ai më thotë: Oh, lumi na, jam tut se des pa marrë vesh kët lajm Që të tre me më shumë se njëzet vite në Gjermani. Që të tre kuptojnë çdo të thotë imazhi dhe sedrën kombëtare. Që të tre dëshmojnë vetëdije të lartë qytetare dhe shprehin kënaqësi për dinjitetin nacional shqiptar.

Po çfarë shkruan Kallëzuesi me titullin akademik? . i vetmi shkrimtar komunist, që i shërben regjimit, i propozuar për Çmimin Nobel! Çudi, vërtet, çudi teorike dhe etike se si dy gazetarë francezë nuk thonë se Ismail Kadare jo vetëm se i nënshtrohet dogmës së realizmit socialist në romanet e tij më të çmuara në Shqipëri Dimri i Madh dhe Kështjella, por është zëdhënës teorik, ideologjik dhe politik i realizmit socialist në Shqipëri.

E lexuat? Ky është Qosja! Kësaj i thuhet shqip: Më vdektë djali për inat të resë! Pyetja që duhet shkruar është kjo: pse i duhet një akademiku një denoncim i tillë në biografi? Me shpërthime të tilla inferioriteti, i kamufluar me dashurinë ndaj të vërtetës, nuk dëmtohet vetëm Kadare, por kultura shqiptare në përgjithësi. Konstatimi qosik: Enver Hoxha ishte krenaria jonë, por Ismail Kadare është turp i kombit pse paska respektuar komunizmin e Enverit të Qosjes. Mendoni se nuk ka pasur gjerman, që ka ditur për praninë e nobelistit Günter Grass në rininë fashiste? Besoni vërtetë?!! Besoni vërtetë se nuk dinte askush? Natyrisht se dinin, por një intelektual gjerman kujdeset për sedrën gjermane, për imazhin nacional dhe nuk është naiv, që çdo gjë që sheh, hedh në publik. Nuk ka asnjë dyshim se dinin, por edhe gjermanët, si edhe serbet, ruanin interesin kombëtare nga degradimi dhe damkosja jashtë. Me këtë mund të dëmtohej edhe imazhi nacional dhe Grass, nuk do ta kishte fituar kurrë atë Çmim, me atë biografi.

Qëndrimi intelektualëve serb dhe intelektualëve gjerman flet për vetëdije të lartë shtetërore, qytetare, nacionale dhe përgjegjësia individuale për tërësinë. Në fund, tregoi Grass vet, por nuk u denoncua nga asnjë intelektual gjerman. Akademik të tillë nuk ka në Gjermani. Denoncuesin e tillë, gjermanët do ta kishin parë me sy të keq dhe me përbuzje. Qosja jo vetëm se shkalavesh imazhin tonë, por ndërsen edhe të tjerët, pastaj lëçitet në laboratorin e tij. Duke u bazuar në gjykimet e tij, do të ngrihen kundër Kadaresë edhe një shtresë sharlatanësh, që as dy fjalë shqip nuk janë në gjendje ti shprehin pa gabime, por, do të kërcënohen pa keqkuptime për tu pëlqyer nga denoncuesi i madh, nga mbreti i tyre si Kuazimodo, që disa e quajnë edhe kolos. Kolos që e njohim gati vetëm ne, të cilit një profesor i Prishtinës u përpoq ti mbushë edhe mendjen, se mund të fitojë Nobelin me një roman të përkthyer.

Qosja do të përpiqet me drama të shpërthej jashtë Ballkanit, por nuk do ta kapërcejë as Kosovën. Do të përpiqet me roman, por do të ngelet brenda kombit. Suksesin me të cilin mund të mburret Qosja, është historian i letërsisë, publicist dhe polemist i madh. Jo polemist koherent dhe parimor, por rrënues dhe selektiv. Do të përpiqet të asgjësojë çdo intelektual shqiptarë, që vëren se po ngrihet mbi të, por ata që i konsideron më të vegjël, as nuk do ti lexojë. Për fat të mirë ka shumë publicistë dhe shkrimtarë të rinj në Kosovë, që me shkrimet e tyre dëshmojnë pjekuri më të madhe intelektuale, maturi më të madhe, objektivitet më të madh dhe horizont më të gjerë, me përfundime më logjike për ardhmërinë e vendit, se sa të Qosjes.

Numrat që flasin të vërtetën absolute

Pesha e shkrimeve të tij është nacionale, si e Nolit për shembull. Se kjo është e vërtetë tregojnë numrat: Kadare është përkthyer në më shumëse dyzetë gjuhë, Qosja në shtatë gjuhë dhe shumica në gjuhë të ballkanasve. Nëse bazohemi tek wikipedia për të parë popullorësinë e Qosjes në botë, atëherë na shfaqet kjo shemë: për Rexhep Qosjen shkruajnë pesë autorë të enciklopedisë së lirë, edhe atë në pesë gjuhë: në shqip, në anglisht, në suedisht, në polonisht dhe një gjuhën volapyk. Për Ali Podrimjen në shtatë.

Për Dritëro Agollin në nëntëmbëdhjetë. Për Ismail Kadarenë shkruhet në dyzetëenëntë gjuhë. Pra dhjetë herë më shumë se për RQ. E si mund të bëjnë pesë gjuhë dhe dyzetenëntë dy veta kolosë? Shprehur me gjuhën politike: Kadare na rezulton superfuqi si NATO, Rexhep Qosja superfuqi si San Marino. Domethënë për elitën letrare botërore, do t ishte mungesë kulture të mos njohin Kadarenë, por të mos njohin Rexhep Qosjen, është më se normale. Arsyeja është e thjeshtë: mesatar në narracion. Në letërsi kosovare Qosja ka më shumë vlerë letrare se Sinan Hasani, por mund të thuhet se është publicisti më i madh shqiptar, kjo është arsyeja pse me mish e shpirt është përpjekur të imponohet si monopolist i së vërtetës. Atë që nuk arriti në letërsi, u përpoq ta kompensojë në publicistikë dhe tek një shtresë e vogël e popullsisë, që nuk lexon, besohet pastaj edhe si romansier i madh.

Të shohim se sa është i njohur tradhtari Ibrahim Rugova, për pasardhësin e të cilit kukat Qosja dhe shprehet si plakat: kuku çfarë na gjet, duke aluduar në koalicionin LDK-PDK dhe në tradhtinë e pa provuar nga një gjykatë të Isa Mustafës. Sikur Qosja të jetonte në Perëndim dhe të shpallte njerëzit tradhtarë, ashtu siç i pëlqen, atëherë do t ishte sorollatur korridoreve të gjykatave, sepse askujt nuk i lejohet cenimi i dinjitetit, derisa një gjykatë e pavarur nuk sjell prova. Ai sillet si i admirueshmi i vet, Enveri, që prodhonte vazhdimisht armiq duke qortuar dhe sharë botën. Nga mendjemadhësia, narcizmi i tejtheksuar, ka shpallur veten polic, prokuror dhe gjykatës. Ai bën denoncim, shndërrohet në prokuror dhe merr vendime si gjykatës, edhe atë, në mënyrë demagogjike në emër të së vërtetës. Ti kthehemi krahasimit. Ishte fjala për shkallën e popullorësisë së Rugovës. Në wikipedia për Ibrahim Rugovën është shkruar në dyzetë gjuhë të botës. Për RQ në pesë.

Gjuha e pestë është volapyk, një gjuhë artificiale e krijuar në shekullin 19 dhe ndoshta e flasin një duzinë njerëzish.

Tetë herë më pak i njohur se Rugova. Atë që nuk arriti me romane dhe me politikë, përpiqet ta rrumbullakojë me publicistikë duke u përpjekur me zjarrmi të shfaqet si alfa dhe omega e mendimit shqiptar. Për të është me rëndësi të rreshtohet në anën e kundërt të Kadaresë dhe Rugovë, meqenëse jo me vepra, atëherë me tamë-tamë shpreson të dëshmojë epërsinë. Nëse Kadare do të kishte qenë osmanofil, Qosja do t ishte bërë antiosman, prandaj arsyeton çdo populizëm të Erdoganit dhe është bërë zëdhënës i tij, duke shpërfillur verbërisht nacionalizmin osman, çfarë arabët, sipas medieve gjermane, as që e marrin seriozisht. Në media gjermane kritikohet vazhdimisht për despotizmin, për religjionin bashkangjitur politikës dhe ky qëndrim, është e kundërta e rrugës dhe normave europiane. Konstatimi qosik: unë jam më i madh se Kadare dhe Rugova. Njëri është stalinist, tjetri tradhtar.

Pashko Vasa pat falur popullin një moto për të tejkaluar dallimet, këtë e rrëzoi ai. Do ta quajnë rilindës i fundit, gjersa rrënon parimet themelore të Rilindjes. Ambasadat e shteteve kryesore që ndihmojnë Kosovën do të përshëndesin arrestimin e klerit radikal, që merrje me predikimin e urrejtjes dhe rekrutime, ky do të shfaqet pa përfunduar hetimet, do të shfajësojë ata dhe thotë: janë arrestuar për delikt verbal., thua se indoktrinimi dhe rekrutimi bëhet me heshtje, jo verbalisht.

Ai do të ankohet pse i ndërtohet përmendore Nënë Terezës si katolike, por jo Ferid Murattit dhe do të nxjerrë një konkluzion krejt të gabueshëm (por edhe këtu do të ndërsejë shumë mediokritete, që kanë nevojë për tutor psikik) se këtij të fundit, nuk i ndërtohet pse është mysliman, edhe pse Ferid Murati thotë në biografi, se i takon kishës episkopale. Për gabimin nuk do të pendohet, as nuk do të kërkojë kurrë ndjesë. Siç nuk kërkoi ndjesë për madhërimin e Titos. Siç nuk u kërkoi ndjesë viktimave të Enver Hoxhës, pse ua adhuron xhelatin. Publicistika e tij ka shumë subjektivizëm, inat dhe fjalë rrumbullake.

Njerëz si Kadare dhe Rugova popujt e vegjël nxjerrin në dritë një herë në pesë shekuj. Qosja do të madhërojë, jo vetëm Titon, por edhe Enver Hoxhën, që kishte vrarë disa mijëra shqiptarë, disa mijëra internuar. Do të mburret me vrasësin e shumë vetave, pa pikë emaptie: E para, ska zot që të më bëjë të shkruaj kundër Enver Hoxhës dhe e kuptoj adhurueshëm prijësin e saj Enver Hoxhën. Kadare nuk ka përfituar nga diktatura, edhe paratë nga librat e shitur në Perëndim, përfundonin në arkën e shtetit dhe Kadare, nuk posedonte makinë dhe shtëpi me mermer si të Hotel Grandit, siç kishte Rexhep Qosja në kohën e Titos në Prishtinë. Pra, Qosja përfitonte nga diktatori komunist jugosllav, por sulmon Kadarenë pse në arkën e shtetit, derdheshin honorarët e tij. Duke shpurdhur do të përpiqet të dërgojë mesazhe për qëndrim burrëror, duke kërkuar nga të tjerët vetëflijimi si të Giordano Brunos, por ai kishte pasur guxim të shkruajë duke u mbrojtur nga Fadil Hoxha, të cilin nuk e konsideron tradhtarë edhe pse ishte në krye të LKJ-së, por tradhtar konsideron Rugovën, që ishte në periferi të saj.

Si student e përjetoja si iluminist, si Voltaire. Pata shkuar edhe në ligjëratat e tij, por dalë jashtë se në të folur, nuk kishte atë fuqi ekspresive, që shpërthente në publicistikë, kryesisht kur lexonte shkrimet e tij Radio Tirana. Edhe profesorët në Prishtinë kishin frikë të polemizonin me të. Madje njëri prej tyre më pat folur për një plagjiat, që paska bërë Qosja, por nuk ka pasur guximin të shkruajë kundër tij. Qosja nuk polemizon me mendimin e tjetrit, ai merret me shkatërrimin e kundërshtarit duke u futur edhe në jetën private. Në mes studentëve flitej se kishte analizuar horizontalisht dhe artistikisht shoqen e Filan Fistekut dhe nuk harroj kurrë reagimin tim naiv: mirë ia ka bërë, gjenive u duhet më shumë seks për frymëzim se sa një njeriu normal. I duhej Dantes, Perarkës, Benit Barbar e të tjerëve Kadare, Rugova dhe Qosja janë tre personalitet shqiptare, që kanë dominuar përafërsisht çerekun e fundit të shekullit njëzet dhe hija e tyre do të përplaset tutje, por jo e çdo njërit me largësi apo shtrirje të barabartë. Kadare ka lindur në vitin 1936, Qosja në vitin 1936 dhe Rugova katër vite pas tyre. Kadare lindet në Shqipëri në kohën e fashizmit italian.

Qosja në Mbretërinë Serbe, Kroate dhe Sllovene. Rugova në kohën e luftës së Dytë Botërore, gjatë pushtimit fashist. Kadare jeton në Shqipëri dhe Francë, Qosja në Kosovë, kurse Rugova ka çjetuar. Vdes vetëm ai që nuk ka lënë asnjë vepër të mirë për brezin e ardhshëm. Veprat e mëdha nuk vdesin. Që të tre si vokacion të përbashkët kanë letërsinë, kulturën shqiptare çfarë edhe ka ndikuar në formimin e tyre. Qosjen e kemi kuptuar mirë sepse nuk përfaqëson një mendim filozofik shqiptar, por një potere folklorike, denigruese, ekskomunikuese publicistike. Mungesën e koncepteve filozofike ia dëshmon me kompetencë profesori i filozofisë në Prishtinë. Qosja do ta konsiderojë Rugovën frikacak. Këtë gabim tepër të madh ka bërë sepse nuk njeh lëvizjet pacifiste. Nuk ka dyshime se me rrugë paqësore nuk do të çlirohej Kosova nga Serbia, por me rrugë paqësore, iu imponua Rugova atyre që kuptonin këtë filozofi. Nuk ka asnjë dyshim se Buda, Krishti, Mandela, Gandi dhe Dalai Lama do të vepronin mu si Rugova. Të hidhet një popull në luftë, është puna më e lehtë që mund të bëjë një udhëheqës, por a fitohet ajo luftë, kjo është krejt çështje tjetër. UÇK u shfaq në kohën e duhur dhe shfrytëzoi me mençuri famën, imazhin dhe rezultatin e Rugovës, që kishte përhapur për ne në botë si popull i qytetëruar.

Rugova nga qëndrimi në Sorbonë, kishte të qartë se si duhej përfituar miqtë shekullorë serb dhe e bëri me sukses. Ky sukses ka mjaftuar për një jetë njeriu. Punën që nuk kanë mundur ta bëjnë as dy Akademi shqiptare, e bëri Rugova vet. Për imazhin tonë, kanë ndikuar edhe Nënë Tereza dhe Kadare. Di shumë mirë se çfarë flisnim ne nëpër tubime tona në Perëndim në vitet e 90 dhe me kë mburreshim. Ata tre njihte Perëndimi dhe bazohej tek ta kur fliste për ne. Një popull i tërë nuk mund të njihet, por disa përfaqësues, e në bazë të tyre, krijohet një bindje e përgjithshme. Tibetianët nuk i njeh Perëndim, por ka një emapti shumë të madhe duke u bazuar vetëm tek Dalai Lama. Dalai Lama që refuzon luftën kundër Kinës, por nuk shpallet tradhtarë pse nuk rrezikon jetën e popullit.

Qosja iluminist, Qosja obskurantist

Qosja do të jetë mbështetës i lëvizje dhe motivues i saj. Do të ndriçojë popullin rreth një ideje. Pas luftës do ta bëjë të kundërtën: nga keqardhja do të merret me shpartallim dhe ndihmojë implozionin. Nëse e vështrojmë nga viti 2200, atëherë do të numërohet si publicist tepër i madh. Romanet do të mbijetojnë, por kush do të lexonte libra publicistikë të këtij shekulli? Në fakt dhe shumë libra të tij i ngjajnë fjalimeve. Retorikës dialektike. Do të jetë në libra shkollorë, por pas një kohë në masë tepër të reduktuar. Romani tij Vdekja më vjen prej syve të tillë, do të ngelet si lekturë shkollore, vepra tjetër, nuk do të ketë rrezatim të përgjithshëm, por do të jetë interesante si figurë më shumë për ata që studiojnë letërsinë shqiptare. Ai pasi të ketë denoncuar Kadarenë në të gjitha rrafshet nacionale dhe ndërkombëtare, fetare dhe politike, do të shprehet se është i gatshëm të pajtohet me të. Ky është Rexhep Qosja. Ky është qëndrim qosik. Pajtim pa kërkuar ndjesë.

Qosja duke dashur të shpallet pater patriae, do të përpiqet me të gjitha metodat për të rrënuar Kadarenë dhe Rugovën. Ai është i bindur se është numër një dhe kushdo që i afrohet, do ti nënshtrohet gozhdimit të tij. Ai polemizon rregullisht vetëm me ata që pranon se kanë më shumë peshë se ai. Sikur të kishte vdekur Kadare në burg, do të kishte folur për të në sipërore, edhe nëse nuk e kishte merituar, por përsëri, nuk do ta kishte zëvendësuar dashurinë e tij platonike enveriane me një tjetër, sepse ai adhuron Enverin dhe adhuron të vdekurit nga Enveri. Ai ka nevojë për idhujtar, tani adhuron Erdoganin. Ai adhuron diktaturën e huaj. Qosja adhuron të vdekurit edhe me pak vepra, por jo të gjallët që tejkalojnë atë. Me dimensionin filozofik të Ukshin Hotit, as nuk mund të krahasohet, por si LDK, edhe Qosja, duruan që ai të përfundojë jetën në burg, sepse ishte një konkurrencë tepër e madhe intelektuale dhe politike.

Analizat duken të një niveli akademik, por pas leximit të dytë, rrëzohen dhe përplasen në nivelin ballkanik rural, folklorik. Me ide folkloriste do ta kundërshtojë edhe ndryshimin e himnit, himnin mizogjinë, për të cilin dinte se ishte plagjiat. Shumë herë do të përzihet edhe në çështje aq private të njerëzve, çfarë asnjë akademik nuk ia lejon vetes në Perëndim. Ai do të bëjë apel të mos i ndryshojnë emrat apo religjionin, madje për këtë të fundit, i trishton duke u thënë se traumatizohen. Faktet empirike dëshmojnë se në Gjermani kanë kaluar intelektual në budizëm apo zenbudizëm, por asnjëri nuk ka folur për trauma psikike. Traumat mund të ndodhin vetëm kur religjioni imponohet me dhunë, jo mirëpo kur është vendim vetjak, nga bindja e braktisjes së njërës fe dhe bindja e pranimit të tjetrës. Religjion të ri pranojnë vetëm ata që kanë braktisur të vetin.

Tek hundfutja e ndërrimit të emrave, që e kishte bërë temë edhe në roman, i lejon vetes për të depërtuar në sferën private në rendin demokratik, saqë njeriu mendon, ti drejtohet edhe për këshilla të kësaj natyre: cilën nuse të marrë, çfarë makine të blejë, çfarë këpucë, kur të bëhem synet? Njerëzve ua lejon ligji të ndërrojnë religjionin dhe emrin nëse nuk ndjehen të lumtur. Qosja me këtë bën apel kundërkushtetues. Një intelektual, një akademik konsideron sferën private të shenjtë të individit, por Qosja duke mos pasur kohë të jetë baba i fëmijëve të vet si dhe sa duhet, do të përpiqet të bëhet baba i popullit, domethënë i askujt. Në një rend demokratik një përzierje paternaliste është tipar i një karakteri bulevardesk, polarizues dhe ngucakeqi, trazovaçi, që ka bindur veten se është Aristoteli i gjykimit dhe rezonimit. Se ka karakter bulevardesk do të tregojë kur flet për Rugovën dhe për ta bërë të urrejtshëm tek fetarët, thotë: Rugova ka pirë uiski të përzier me verë. Merreni me mend ju lutem se sa është me rëndësi për mendimin shqiptar, për letërsinë shqiptare, për historinë shqiptare të dimë se a pin Rexhep Qosja dhallë apo dhallë të përzier me ujë mineral, ose dhallë të përzier me fasule?!! Ai ka përfolur madje edhe kostumin e Kryetares JahjagaMerreni me mend se në çfarë derexhe bie një akademik shqiptar duke u munduar plot ethe, plot grip, plotë teshtimë ta dëmtojë një kundërshtar, pse me shpërfillje e ka dënuar. Pse i ka dëshmuar me numra se politikisht është i pavlerë dhe ka fituar një përqind, sa do të kishte fituar edhe një Kuazimodo në mesjetë.

Nuk do të pendohet për ato lajle e lule kushtuar Titos, çfarë duhej pritur, ai në kundërshtim me faktet historike do të përligj kohën e Titos, se shqiptarët kishin përparuar. Edhe pse dihet se pikërisht në atë periudhë u dëbuan qindra mijëra shqiptarë. Për të drejtat në Luginë, Mal të Zi e Maqedoni, as të mos flasim. Përjashtim bëjnë vetëm shtatë vite në Kosovë: 74  81. Ai do ta ngre Titon në qiell, duke shpërfillur dëbimet masive, diskriminimin në Jugosllavi dhe në vend të pendimit, çfarë do ta kishte kuptuar edhe lexuesi dhe konsideruar burrëri, ai do ta rikonfirmojë mendimin e vet. Duke parë se Rugova po ngrihej në një piedestal kombëtar me një lëvizje paqësore, që i mundësoi Kosovës të profilizohej si një popull me kulturë të madhe, që depërtoi në kancelaritë kryesore botërore, ai pa pasur alternativë të sigurt, do të nisë rrëzimin e tij. Rugova do ti ofrojë edhe postin e Kryeministrit. Ai nuk do të pranojë sepse kritika do t ishte më e lehtë se sa ndërtimi i politikave. Më herët do ti ofrohet edhe posti i kryetarit të LDK-së, nuk do ta pranojë. Ishte kohë e rrezikshme. Mu atë vit tregohej guximi. Aty nuk do të kishte mundur ta mbrojë as Fadil Hoxha. Kur bëhet diferencimi i famshëm në Kosovë, ai do të ikën tek nëna e vet në Mal të Zi, por ata që kishin shkuar në tubime partiake, jo atëherë, tani do ti kritikojë apo nxjerrë në dritë ditarët denoncues, që nuk ka pasur guxim ti publikojë kur kanë pasur vlerë dhe protagonistët ishin të gjallë, por pas vdekjes së tyre.

Do të kërkojë nga Kadare dhe Rugova qëndrim prej Giordano Bruno, por vet do të futet në banjë, rruhet mirë e mirë, do të vesh fustanin e rrudhur të plakave, do të veshë brekët e plakave dhe do të ikën në Maqedoni si plakarushe dhe do të pritet atje si trim. Këtë akt trimërie do ta përjetësojë Ali Podrimja, të cilin Qosja nuk e konsideronte poet  e urrente qysh në vitet e 80  në poezinë e tij me titull Mes dy gurëve, Bllacë 1999 dhe do ta skalisë aktin qosik me këto vargje:

Donkishoti ynë qeth e rruar në zero

në rroba femre vesh

në karro plehu kalon kufirin Shq-Shq

Përpiquni ju lutem të imagjinoni sa pamflete do të kishte shkruar ai, sikur Rugova dhe Kadare të ishin arratisur me fustane? Sa sharje, sa etikeme, sa urrejtje? Ai do të thirret me megafon në Bllacë dhe dërgohet tek miqtë derisa ti rritet mjekra, edhe pse ata që braktisnin Kosovën një ditë më herët, i pat quajtur tradhtarë, por të nesërmen, u arratis ai zi e më zi. Sidoqoftë fustani, shamia dhe donet (brekët e gjata) e grave, kanë realizuar detyrën e vet dhe as nga Rugova, as nga Qosja nuk mund të kërkohet flijimi. Nuk duhet kërkuar atë që nuk jemi në gjendje ta bëjmë vet. E as nuk mund të mburremi me flijimet e huaja. Lehtë rrezikohet jeta e tjetrit, por e jona, na motivon të bëhemi edhe transvestit. Mendimin demagogjik, që përsërit vazhdimisht duke menduar se ky popull po han barë është ky: Rugova ka regjistruar LDK në Beograd.Akademikut duhej shtruar këtë pyetje: Ku duhej regjistruar LDK si parti? Në Shqipërinë e Ramiz Alisë? Apo të vepronte në ilegalitet dhe izolonte veten nga bota? Pse nuk regjistroi RQ një parti të veten në Tiranë, kur dinte më mirë se si duhej bërë?

Ai është mbështetës dhe bashkëndërtues i meritokracisë në Kosovë. Meritokracia e Kosovës publikoi kompletin e librave të tij dhe ai qepi gojën me vite. Meritokracia nuk kishte baza intelektuale të forta, jo e tëra, por pasion nacional. Sikur të kishte pasur mundësi ai, sikur ta kishte njohur gjermanishten, do ta kishte lexuar edhe kancelarin e parë gjerman pas LDB, i cili thoshte: nuk do ta derdhim ujin e pistë, deri sa nuk kemi ujë të mjaftueshëm të pastër. Pra në shtet ishin të pranishëm edhe nazistë, por shtetit i duhet edhe njerëz të dijshëm, edhe ekspertë, jo vetëm guerilë. Ai do të habitet në një shkrim të tij, pse Kadare respektohej në diktaturë dhe pse duhej respektuar edhe në demokraci. Shkrimtari i madh nuk është çështje rendi, mode, por çështje arti universal. Qosja ka frikë nga shfronësimi, por edhe nëse shkruan dhjetëra morfologji të fushatës apo anatomi të kulturës, atë askush nuk mund ta vendosë në vendin e parë.

Polemikat mund të prodhojnë iluzione të përkohshme, por shkrimtar sa Kadare, nuk e bëjnë kurrë. Ai nuk do të ndalet, madje do të kritikojë Thaçin pse ka shkuar tek varri i Rugovës. Rugovës do ti trishtohet edhe i vdekur, edhe pse ky i fundit nuk është marrë kurrë me Qosjen. Ai duke menduar se kishte ndikimin aq të madh, krijoi edhe partinë për të rrënuar atë të Rugovës, por katapultoi veten tek dështak më të mëdhenj politik në historinë e Kosovës. Nëse Rexhep Qosja deri në mbarim të luftës ishte ideologu shpirtëror i çlirimit të Kosovës, pas luftës do të shkatërrojë kohezionin brendakombëtar. Në vend se të bëjë apel për pajtim në Kosovë, për kremtim të përbashkët të fitores, ai do të merret me denigrime dhe përçarje në nivelin e lartë, sa agjentët e Serbisë, do të vazhdojnë punën të papenguar, sepse inteligjencia kosovare po merrej me kultivimin dhe skicimin e tradhtarëve pas çlirimit dhe, e kryesonte Qosja. Qosja duke quajtur Rugovën tradhtar, do të rrënojë edhe kuptimin dhe përkufizimin semantik të tradhtisë. Rugova, sipas publikimeve të fundit të dokumenteve sekrete të SHBA-së, në vitin 95 do të kërkojë në Uashington pavarësi dhe bashkim me Shqipërinë. Qosja do ta quajë këtë Rugovë tradhtar. Clinton do ta quajë avokatin më të madh të popullit Rugovën, Qosja do ta quajë tradhtar. Për ceremoninë mortore do të përkulet plot respekt bota në Prishtinë, ai jo vetëm se nuk do të marrë pjesë, por do ta shpallë ish-Kryetarin e Kosovës tradhtar, edhe atë, më të madh se Rrahman Morinën.

Nëse fetarët e devotshëm meritën për çlirimin e Kosovës do ti atribuonin zotit, për të degraduar ndihmën humanitare amerikane dhe për ta zhdukur meritën e Rugovës, intervenimin amerikan do ta reduktojë në interesa strategjike amerikane. Aty ku SHBA ka interesa, reagon brenda jave, jo pas gati një dekade. Reagimi i tyre vinte pasi Georg Bushi Plaku pat caktuar vijën e kuqe dhe Clinton dhe Blair, patën premtuar Rugovës se nuk do të toleronin përsëritjen e Bosnjës. Kosova me dy milion banorë sa një lagje e Nju Jorkut, jo se nuk u interesonte aq shumë, por ishte thjesht mbajtje e një premtimi dhe një intervenim humanitar. SHBA ishte e gatshme të pajtohej edhe me një autonomi në fillim, sepse nuk kishte interesa ndaj Kosovës: as strategjike, as politike. Nuk duhet shtuar këtu asnjë fjalë për imazhin e Kosovës në Perëndim në kohën e Rugovës dhe për imazhin e Kosovës sot. Ai do ta përqafojë dhe falënderojë edhe patriotin helen Janutallos, që e propozuan patriotët grek për kryetar të Greqisë. Qosja është shëmbëlltyrë e sindromës shqiptare: Ndërto ditën dhe rrëno natën.

Në kohën derisa po ndërtohej shteti fisnor në Kosovë, ai do të merret me Sali Berishën, me identitetin shqiptar dhe do ta shpallë lindor vetëm pse islami vjen nga lindja, edhe pse nga lindja vjen edhe krishterimi. Do të flasë për mendësi orientale, edhe pse një mendësi e tillë, nuk ekziston. E vërtetë se shumë popuj oriental kanë të njëjtin religjion, por aspak e vërtetë se kanë të njëjtën mendësi. Jo vetëm shqiptarët, por krejt Ballkani, kush më shumë e kush më pak, ka mendësi osmane. Turqit dhe arabët nuk kanë të njëjtën mendësi, edhe pse kanë të njëjtën fe. Ai do të arsyetojë dhe kremtojë deklaratën e Erdoganit si pozitive se Kosova është Turqi, e Turqia Kosovë. Ai mendim populist nuk po bënte vërtet miliona turq në shqiptarë, por siç dihet edhe nga takimet e tij me politikan kosovarë, i pushtuar nga neoosmanizmi, ka për qëllim të rrisë patriotizmin osman dhe shpreson të përfitojë shqiptarë. Kadare kundërshton neoosmanizmin, prandaj përqafon Qosja atë ideologji dhe nuk ka asnjë vërejtje. Turqia na duhet si partner, si mike, por jo si tutore. Kosovën ushtarakisht nuk mund ta mbrojë Turqia, sepse pas vete ka Rusinë. Mbijetesën e Kosovës garanton Bondsteel dhe këtu nuk duhet asnjë diskutim, qoftë për fëmijë, qoftë për akademikë.

Nëse hapet zemra e Kadaresë, thotë Alain Bosquet, aty do të gjendet Shqipëria. Krejt vepra e tij ka një temë: Shqipërinë. Ai ka mundur të ikë nga Shqipëria dhe do ta kishte fituar Çmimin Nobel në vitet e shtatëdhjeta, kur e propozuan francezët. Po ta kishte bërë, Qosja do ta kishte sharë pse braktisi idhullin e tij, Enverin. Në biseda me intelektual Kadare përmendet dhe ka ngjallur simpati për Shqipërinë si askush tjetër. Në biseda me të huaj përmendet edhe Rugova, por Qosjen jashtë shqiptarëve, pak kush e njeh. Ndoshta e njohin gazetarët e huaj, që shkruajnë kundër Kadaresë dhe mund të citojnë mendime e tij. Artikuj prozhmues kundër Kadaresë shfaqen gjithmonë verës, pak muaj para se të merret vendimi për Çmimin Nobel, edhe atë, tash e disa dekada. Edhe këtë vit ia kanë nisur. Nuk do të ndalen derisa të jepet lajmi për fituesin. Do të ngrihet peshë, do të ngrihet jerm përsëri edhe Qosja. Qysh si student pata krijuar përshtypjen se Rexhep Qosja nuk duron njeri mbi veten, por i besoja më shumë se të gjithë profetëve së bashku. Ata që kanë lexuar Morfologjinë e një fushate, njohin stilin e tij dhe përpjekjet aberrative për të shkokëluar, shkokërdhuar dhe shkokëzuar kundërshtarin. Në publicistikën shqiptare, mirëpo, ofendimi është pjesë e ligjërimit publik, e kulturës, sa dallimi në mes intelektualit të madh dhe rrugaçit të madh, spikatet deri diku vetëm tek përdorimi i gjuhës letrare. Në këtë ligjërim kontribut të madh ka dhënë edhe Qosja.

Për ata që përcjellin mendimin qosik, sigurisht dinë se kanë vështirësi për ta mbrojtur nga devijimi i gjykimeve në gjetje të së vërtetës, por kanë vështirësi edhe ta kritikojnë. Ai vazhdimisht do të përsërisë se adhuron të vërtetën, po jo si Platoni të bukurën, të vërtetën dhe të mirën. Qosja në universin e vet na shfaqet si personalitet i dyzuar. Kufijtë në mes njëanshmërisë të pamoralshme dhe etikës janë fluide. Qosja botërisht shprehet se është ateist, por përkulet para salafistëve. Një dijetar i madh në Europë, ateist, nuk mund të imagjinohet me një klerik, Qosja, po. Platoni do të shkruajë apologjinë e tij të famshme për të mbrojtur Sokratin nga ekzekutimi me helm për shkak të religjionit shetëror  në fakt religjionet sa herë kanë pushtet politik, ose helmojnë, ose vrasin, ose gozhdojnë njerëz, ose djegin në stiva me drunj, ose presin koka  kurse Qosja, do të shkruajë procesverbale kundër Kadaresë dhe bëjë denoncime kombëtare dhe ndërkombëtare.

Në fakt Qosja nuk është ateist, ose ishte i tillë në kohën komuniste kur priste përfitime, por jo sot, kur mbrojtja e teologëve, mund të sjellë përfitime. Siç u ngrit edhe kundër Departamentit të Shtetit Amerikan. Figura e Enver Hoxhës mund të adhurohet nëse mburremi edhe me vrasjet e tij, ose nëse ato i fusim në kllapa, por kjo nuk tregon se po adhurojmë të vërtetën, por gënjeshtrën, dyfytyrësinë, arbitraritetin, ekzekutimin dhe barbarinë. E pse? Enver Hoxha do të vrasë diku 5.000 veta në paqe dhe internojë edhe mijëra tjerë, por Qosja nuk brengoset, nuk e ndjenë tragjedinë e shkaktuar në popull nga egoja e sëmurë e diktatorit për pushtet. Dashuria e tij ndaj Enverit është e çuditshme, e pashpjegueshme. Nuk ka dyshime se Enver Hoxha ka dhënë kontribut të madh, por nuk kas asnjë dyshim se traumatizoi një popull. Në një letër që i adhuruari i Qosjes i dërgonte Stalinit, shkruante se kishte pushkatuar njëzet veta, por se ishte i bindur se fajtori nuk gjendej brenda tyre. Qosja kërkonte burgosjen e Sali Berishës për vrasjen e katër vetave, por Enver Hoxhës i falë licencën për vrasje të shqiptarëve, pse nuk dinin të mendojnë siç priste Enveri apo Qosja prej tyre. Ky nuk është parim etik intelektual. Kjo është bashkëfajësi në krim. Ky është qëndrim qosik. Parim i denjë për një Shantal apo për një Esmerladë.

Rexhep Qosja ka emrin Korrik, por ka lindur në qershor. Ka mbiemrin i pa qime në faqe, por fytyrën e ka plot. Ai do ta shajë dhe qortojë Kadarenë për miqësinë me diktatorin, por vetes do ti lejojë Korriku i qershorit, ta quajë Enverin i admirueshmi im. Në qytetërimin e sotshëm perëndimor, nuk është edhe aq normale të adhurohet vrasësi i tjerëve, në shoqëri fisnore, po, mjafton të mos e ketë pësuar fisi tij, sepse aty jetohet në një periudhë heroike, ku vdekja bëhet sublime dhe krimineli shndërrohet në hero. Në Perëndim nëse politikani vret vetëm një njeri, nuk i falet. Për Qosjen jeta e shqiptarit nuk ka vlerë, vdekja po. Qosja do të bëhet shkrimtar, por do ta shpërfillë shoqatën e shkrimtarëve dhe do ta gjuajë me gurë nga jashtë, jo ta ndërtojë nga brenda. Ai do të bëhet akademik, do ta bojkotojë Akademinë, jo ta rindërtojë nga brenda, por do ta shajë nga jashtë. Ai do ngatërrojë konceptet mbi tradhtarin sa në Kosovë nuk do të kuptohet më kush ishte tradhtar e kush patriot. Ai do të adhurojë sakrificat e huaja, por vet do të jetë nën mbrojtjen e Fadil Hoxhës. Ai do të flasë vazhdimisht për burrërinë, vet do të arratiset me fustan. Ai do të shkruajë romane mesatare, por do ta imagjinojë veten si Sartre apo Camus apo si Kadare. Ai do ta adhurojë Enver Hoxhën, por do ta adhurojë edhe Titon. Ai shan njerëzit me stalinist, por vet adhuron stalinistin më të madh në Europë. Ai do të jetë shkrimtar, por pesha tij e madhe do të jetë në publicistikë. Ai nuk do të përpiqet të korrigjojë shoqërinë, por me ide ekstremiste, do ta shkërmoq atë. Ai do të shfaqet edhe homofob tek morfologjia, ku Hysni Hoxhën për shkak zërit të hollë, do ta quajë homoseksual. Ai do të shajë Ali Podrimjen, Rexhep Ismailin, Hysni Hoxhën e Ferid Aganin. Ai do të mësojë të ruhet urrejtja, edhe pse mendimi filozofik perëndimor, është falja.

Fakt është se Kadare vlerësohet si njëri ndër romansierët më të mëdhenj në botë. Me denigrimin e tij nuk janë marrë vetëm mediokritete, por me ekskomunikimin e tij të nivelit histerik është marrë dhe Qosja. Akuzat e tij kanë qenë denigruese, përjashtuese dhe stigmatizuese. Një humanist që ka kritikuar çdo anomali jetësore në Kosovë, që është marrë edhe me gozhdimin e kolegëve duhej të ishte më i vetëdijshëm dhe të kishte parasysh sedrën kombëtar, si gjermanët apo serbet për shembull. Në kohën e Titos Goli Otoku ishte mbushur me shqiptarë dhe në kohën e Titos shqiptarët nuk kishin pasur të drejtë të përdorin as flamurin. Mirëpo, Qosja për të treguar se ishte më i moralshëm se Kadare, do ta shajë Kadarenë për konformizëm, konformizmin e vet me Titon, do ta quajë të drejtë. Ndonjëherë njeriu ka përshtypjen se kemi të bëjmë me një ngucakeq kronik si Arthur Schopenhauer, që nuk ishte përlarë vetëm me qenin e vet.

Në dy dekadat e fundit sa herë i afrohemi Çmimit Nobel, një grup shpreson ta fitojë Kadare dhe një tjetër mu në këtë çast nisë me shkrimin e aktakuzave. Edhe ky vit është i tillë. Kundërshtarët e Kadaresë dhe armiqtë e letërsisë shqiptare duhet të pushojnë: pas gjithë atyre akuzave të bëra kundër tij, nuk mund të pritet të shpërblehet Kadare, jo pse nuk e meriton në fushën letrare, por se moralisht e kanë dëmtuar. Në maje të gozhduesve dhe denoncuesve, gjendet Rexhep Qosja si Kuazimodo me një zogori, që e ka ushqyer, kultivuar dhe rritur pas vete.

Kadare është nder i çdo letërsie në botë dhe për këtë flasin edhe çmimet letrare që Rexhep Qosjes, as në ëndërr nuk mund ti shfaqen, e as ti marrë me mend: disa herë i propozuar për Çmimin Nobel, por i penguar edhe nga shqiptarë. Herën e parë nga një ambasador shqiptar në Suedi, më vonë stigmatizimet e Qosjes, ndërsimet e tij dhe lukunia e ndikuar me letra Komitetit në Suedi. Sidoqoftë Kadare është shqiptari i parë anëtar i Akademisë së Shkencave Morale dhe Politike në Francë, ku ka zënë poltronën e filozofit austriakobritanik, Karl Popper. Qosja është anëtar i Akademisë së Kosovës, ku nuk shkon kurrë. Aq e madhe është vlera akademike e saj.
 Çmimet e Kadaresë: Prix Mondial Cino Del Duca, Man Booker International Prize, Britani, Premio Príncipe de Asturias de las Letras, Spanjë, Jerusalem Prize, Izrael dhe më shumë se dyzetë çmime, mirënjohje, tituj tjerë me të cilët mund të mbulohet edhe kulmi i shtëpisë së Rexhep Qosjes dhe të mos pikojë askund.

Karakterin e Rexhep Qosjes e përkufizon besueshëm dhe në mënyrë përfshirëse Johannes Brahms: Dhe në qoftë se kam harruar të fyej dikë, atëherë i lutem të më falë! Kushdo që guxon të synojë majën, do ta takojë në rrugë Qosjen hapareshur, ulur galuc, ose në pritë. Mos mendoni se kam pasur kënaqësi për ta shkruar këtë artikull, përkundrazi. Do të dëshiroja ta fitonte Çmimin Nobel edhe Qosja, do ta nderonte letërsinë dhe popullin shqiptar, por për fat të keq, janë shtatëmbëdhjetë tjerë të nivelit të Kadaresë që janë në pritje: Don DeLillo, Haruki Murakami, Milan Kundera, Salman Rushdie, Antonio Tabucchi etj., që tok me Kadarenë, konsiderohen si pretendentë të përhershëm. Megjithatë, pesha e brendshme kombëtare e Rexhep Qosjes është e madhe dhe nuk mund të kontestohet. Smira, lakmia, mendjemadhësia dhe keqdashja, janë pjesë e universit qosik
Globnews.al

----------

jarigas (15-08-2015)

----------


## Ciarli

Kadare, Qosja, Hoxha edhe pse te medhenj mbeten nxires te realitetit dhe i bejne jehone mongoleve(te forteve aziatike) te rinj deri ne brigjet e fundit te danubit gjerman apo hosteneve te lindjes.

----------

